#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Thai Teak Wood Carved Doors and ordinary doors

## dirtydog

I suppose as the forum is called TeakDoor we should have a thread about doors in Thailand.

Right, standard Thai door sizes are 70, 80 and 90 centermeters wide, and 180 to 200 centermeters high, these are standard buy off the shelf sized doors, obviously you can get doors made to any size and shape you wish to here in Thailand as labour is cheap and wood is the expensive part.

All wood doors have to be cut down to the size of the frame, most Thai fitted plastic doors also have to be cut down to the size of the plastic frame that is pre-made and measured to fit the doors and shouldn't have to be cut, unfortuneately the best laid plans of mice and men don't take into consideration as to who is actually going to fit the door.

The cheapest Thai doors are the plywood ones which start at about 500baht for an interior door and 900baht for an exterior door, these look like how much they cost, ie cheap nasty junk, proper hardwood doors start at about 2,000baht each and teakwood doors just under the 5,000baht mark, whichever doors you buy they will need extra work done to them in the sanding department, this is defineately worth doing if you have hand carved doors, some of these can cost around 30,000baht each so it is worth a few hundred bahts worth of labour and sandpaper to get them nearer perfect.

So lets start with this nice old Temple door, looks pretty good don't it  :Smile:  ignore the light thingys round it, some Thais idea of class.

----------


## dirtydog

Ok here's a nice pair of doors, again this was at the same Temple, hand carved Teak wood.



Quite nicely detailed out aint they.

----------


## AntRobertson

I like those carved doors, quite nice.  That being said I don't think I'd have one of my house though.  Just a little over-the-top.

One thing I can't stand is the plastic doors that seem to be popular now for bathrooms and the like.  I can see the practicality of it but sheesh it's tacky.

Actually I've got a spare teak door now.  No idea what I'm going to do with it.

----------


## Dean

The carved teak door looks like the double door I have going to the front upstairs porch.  It cost 50,000 baht.  I also have two very large teak carvings inside on the first floor.   I finished all of them myself because the painter hired to finish the house did such a poor job of finishing the other teak inside doors, which I will eventually re-finish myself.

----------


## Frankenstein

What can you do if you have had a door installed and it has swollen so it cannot be shut properly? 

(Talking technical side here, not what to do about the incompetent guy who installed it.)

----------


## dirtydog

Plane it down.

----------


## dirtydog

I believe these doors are imported, most of the Thai building shops round here carry them in stock, trouble is the finish is too good for me to believe they are made in Thailand.

They cost from about 8,500baht each and some are actually quite nice, a lot are really tacky and suit the local market quite well though.

----------


## dirtydog

Not a door but a couple of carved teak wood wall hangings, although they could be used for doors, these cost 36,000baht each down my local door shop in Pattaya.





They also have "Do not touch" signs on them in English and Thai.....

----------


## jumbo

Had all my doors and windows made at the very same shop.

----------


## anto2

Dirty dog ,you mentioned a local door store .Do you know where i could get a hardwood door ( no carving ) for a Condo .I live in Jomtien when in Thailand .Would the store be able to arrange fixing including fixing locks .
 Just joined the Forum ,but have been lurking for a little while .

----------


## dirtydog

Opposite the Bangkok Pattaya Hospital on Sukhumvit Road going towards Naklua is the biggest manufacturer here.

----------


## dirtydog

Time to move onto the doors for the commoners, yep, only small amounts of carving on these, a double set of doors like these cost about 16,000baht in Teak wood, obviously cheaper in Chiang Mai than down here in Pattaya, with these doors as they are so bloody heavy you do need 4 hinges on each one.



The next 2 doors depending on the wood type cost from about 3,500baht to probably 6,000baht.

----------


## anto2

Thanks for the info DD ,some nice doors there .

----------


## dirtydog

Suppose we should have a look at some ordinary plain sort of doors, these 2 are just Thai hard wood so reckon on about 2,000 to 2,500baht each.

----------


## jumbo

Not so special, these are the doors that lead into my garden. Teak and from the same shop that DD mentions.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Actually I've got a spare teak door now. No idea what I'm going to do with it.


I'll take it off your hands Ant.
 :Smile:

----------


## shazbut

^Cheap bastard.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
that's true.

----------


## a. boozer

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Actually I've got a spare teak door now. No idea what I'm going to do with it.
> 
> 
> I'll take it off your hands Ant.



That was a forgone conclusion!

----------


## dirtydog

These doors I personally don't like, but each to their own I suppose, but Thai people for some reason do like them with the black and gold paint on them.



This is the workshop behind the shop in Naklua, the whole floor where the work is covered in about 5 inches of wood shavings, yep, an accident waiting to happen, I assume they have fire insurance though.

----------


## DrAndy

If you want to be green and recycle, go down to your local woodyard recyclerman

I bought nice old teak doors (2m x 0.9m) for B2500 each, and that included the frames

I needed to replace the hinges but the wood is the best.  Old wood has done most of its warping etc so the doors stay straight and don't swell

any marks or small damage just makes the doors have character

----------


## Butterfly

> Suppose we should have a look at some ordinary plain sort of doors, these 2 are just Thai hard wood so reckon on about 2,000 to 2,500baht each.


damn, that's cheap. I order those same style in Teak, and I was quoted 8,000 each. Then another 3,000 each for paint etc...




> I bought nice old teak doors (2m x 0.9m) for B2500 each, and that included the frames
> 
> any marks or small damage just makes the doors have character


Quite a good idea actually, love old doors that lived through time

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a couple of doors from Vientiane, not sure if they are teak wood though, the carving does look nice.

----------


## justincase 13

wow, really digging that second set of doors....  :Smile:

----------


## oldgit

Once hung what do they treat exterior teak doors with? my teak garden furniture looks crappy treated with teak oil.

----------


## vnishal

_




 Originally Posted by DrAndy


If you want to be green and recycle, go down to your local woodyard recyclerman


_


> _I bought nice old teak doors (2m x 0.9m) for B2500 each, and that included the frames_
> 
> _I needed to replace the hinges but the wood is the best. Old wood has done most of its warping etc so the doors stay straight and don't swell_
> 
> _any marks or small damage just makes the doors have character_


 
Hi , can you please tell me where exactly you found old teak doors for B2500.
Thanks a lot. My mail aimk2[at]yahoo.fr

----------


## Crepitus

> What can you do if you have had a door installed and it has swollen so it cannot be shut properly? 
> 
> (Talking technical side here, not what to do about the incompetent guy who installed it.)


yup a big problem ..happens to our 8 panel _some_ _hardwood_ doors in the bathrooms..to the point of just not fitting the hole!...keeps happening during the _wet_...must've  sanded off about a centimeter over five years! Yes they were all sealed and painted...would say it is not the fault of the installer...our cheap _stuck on type carved_ teak front door has been fine.
get yourself an electric plane.

----------

